# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  [Hỏi đáp] Driver Vexta RKD514L-C

## hunter_dt

Thưa các bác,
Nhà em có cái khung CNC cỏ (hành trình bằng tờ A4) đắp chiếu đã lâu nay muốn hồi sinh.
Trên mạng e thấy có bác đang rao bộ Vexta RKD514L-C + moto 5 pha đi kèm (nhưng ko nhìn rõ mác vì bị cục tạ che mất). Em có vài điều muốn tham khảo các bác như sau:
1. Mã Driver này dùng có ổn không các bác?
2. Em tra sơ qua trên datasheet của Driver thì khi xem mục các động cơ đi kèm (loại ko phanh, có phanh...) thì chả thấy loại nào có hình giống với thực tế cả!!!
3. Giá 1 Driver này hoặc 1 combo này trên thị trường khoảng bao nhiêu là hợp lý.
Em cảm ơn.

----------

